# Help Please!! PCI Test Failed due to Mail Relay via POP User

## nooby210

Hello everyone,

I recently just failed a PCI Compliant test because of an e-mail issue. The results were (Mail Relay via POP User) anyone have any idea of how to fix this Relay issue?? any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks A Million.

-Brady

----------

## John R. Graham

Hello nooby210,

Are you a Markov chain spambot?

- John

----------

## Carnildo

I don't think a Markov-chain spambot could have come up with such a coherent question.

nooby210 is saying that they failed a PCI compliance test because they've got an inadequately secured email server on their network.  Without knowing what software they're using and how it's configured, there's no way to answer their question.

----------

## John R. Graham

Well, you see, I'm originally from that industry, have taken payment terminals through PCI (formerly Visa PED) certification, and I don't think the question is particularly coherent, especially in this venue.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## nooby210

NO I am not a markov-chain spambot haha I don't even know what that is. anyway. I am running a windows 2008 server and a linux gentoo server as my domain controller. I am the IT guy for this company that I work for. we do manufacturing. anyways we do alot of big sales and so we have to have a PCI check done every month or so. well this time it failed. I am using Squirrel mail if that helps. I guess that would be our mail server. sorry for the confusion. I am not a hacker or anything weird.

Thanks

-Brady

----------

## John R. Graham

Are you saying that you failed an audit? If so, the auditors will have given you some specific guidance on the issue and what you need to do to get into compliance. And, just so we're on the same page here, when you say "PCI", are you talking about Payment Card Industry?

-  John

----------

## nooby210

Yeah I'm pretty sure that's what it means. the bank does one on us every so often. They did give me information about it but it hasn't been very helpful. this is what is says (Mail Relay via POP User) this mail server appears to allow user authenticated through a POP Connection to send email from their local IP address. An attacker may be able to successfully alter the mail log file for this server to enable unauthorized mail relays) and then this is how it says to fix it supposedly. ( this vulnerability is known to affect the poprelayd code associated with Cobalt RaQ servers. Check with your mail server vendor to validate this vulnerability and to check for any patches which may be available.

Thats what I got but it doesn't seem to help me out very much. I have looked into the courier config on my gentoo server and I do no see any POP enabled so I am at a stop.

----------

